# Need Help with Form G-325A



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, 

Is there anyone who could help me with form g-325A Biographic Data Form. I have couple questions. 

I live in the USA and I am a green card holder. My spouse lives in Afghanistan. I want to file form I-130 and with that form I need to submit form G-325A which is the Biographic Data form for each of us. What should I do regarding my spouse signature. Can I use the SCAN COPY of form G-325A with my spouse signature on it , to submit it to USCIS. Does USCIS accept the scan copy of the form with the signature or they want the original document with my spouse signature. Since my spouse is not in the USA so what should I do.

Also in the form G-325A there is a section that says " This Form is Submitted in Connection with an Application For" what should I write there for my G-325A form and for my spouse. Since I am the US green card holder and I want to file form I-130 for my spouse. 


What should I write in my form in that section?

What should I write in my spouse form in that section?

If anyone could help me, I will appreciate.

thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------

